
Arthur Schopenhauer on the Dangers of Clickbait - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2017/01/schopenhauer-dangers-clickbate/
======
DyslexicAtheist
if anyone is interested in diving deeper into his work this is a great place
to start:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parerga_and_Paralipomena](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parerga_and_Paralipomena)
... I read him to better understand the viewpoints of other (for me hard to
understand) Philosophers such as Hegel & Kant.

------
cafard
But then there is Samuel Johnson: No man but a blockhead ever wrote but for
money.

------
haskellandchill
A title with the schema "x on the y of Clickbait" is itself clickbait :)

~~~
_nalply
True because clickbait is only part of the subject: generating content just
for money. A non-clickbaity title would have been:

Arthur Schopenhauer on the Dangers of Writing for Money

